# Magnesium Stearate cause D?



## 15729 (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyoneI've been taking vitamin tablets for a while now, perhaps over a year or so. It wasnt until this morning that i noticed on the ingredients there is "Magnesium Stearate" After reading Linda's calcuim information about Magnesium causes D, does this Magnesium Stearate have the same effect? I can list the other ingredients if you think there necessary incase they counteract the magnesium. I just wondered if anyone knew of any information.Thank you*Lizzie*


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Lizzie,There is usually magnesium listed in the fine print of most meds but if it is listed in the main ingredient section with a measurment like 100 mg which is a common amount for a mult vitamin then it can cause diarrhea and the vitaamin A, C, E also can be a cause.Linda


----------



## 13519 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmm, I didn't know this. I had started taking a multi-vitamin years ago thinking it would help. Should I stop taking it and stick with just the calcium? It's One a Day Womans in an orange bottle that I've been taking.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Regan,I think the only way you can tell for sure is to stop the vitamin and see what happens. If you improve. Calcum carbonate and vitamin D is what you want to use to see if it can help you with the diarrhea but I am sure in some cases just stopping the vitamin may be enough to stop the diarrhea. It may not work over night because some of the vitamins like A And E remain in the body for some period so it may take a few weeks to get rid of the added vitamins that may cause your diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 15729 (May 8, 2006)

The magnesium isnt actually in the "Each tablet provides" information, which confused me a little. However, there is Vitamin A 800mcg which is 100%RDA Vitamin C also with 60mg again 100%RDA and Vitamin E 10mg 100%RDA. Looks like all those culprits are in these vitamins! Do you think they could be the cause of D? Obviously along with other things such as diet. Thanks for your help Linda.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Magnesium Sterate in small amounts is sometimes part of what is used to bind or coat the pill (the inert ingredients). If there is enought to give you some % of the USRDA they would usually list it there as that is something they usually want to say is there if it is there.K.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

thinlizzy,I do think you could be having a problem with the vitamin and to find out you may need to stop for say a month.Linda


----------



## 15729 (May 8, 2006)

Yes Linda, ive been taking them for over a year now. Ive stopped taking them now. thanks for the advice. Fingers crossed il see how i go.


----------

